
New Russian Anti-Piracy Law Could Block Sites “Forever” - signaler
https://torrentfreak.com/new-russian-anti-piracy-law-could-block-sites-forever-150425/
======
iwwr
It's possible the Russian state use this as yet another tool of its legal
arsenal to target dissidents and regime opponents. It could also be used to
conscript hackers and technies running those services.

Some incidents a few years back actually persuaded Microsoft to give its
software for free to Russian NGO's.

[http://www.itworld.com/article/2755642/it-
management/microso...](http://www.itworld.com/article/2755642/it-
management/microsoft-to-issue-blanket-license-to-ngos.html)

